# varget and 223.rem



## deadyote (Nov 17, 2008)

how does it do with 40gr.vmax and 55-60gr vmax looks like all round powder. I shoot a AR in 223. love varget in a 243 win. be nice to just buy one powder for both. give me your two cents.


----------



## bryan_huber (Aug 3, 2008)

i shoot my 50vmax with h332 but my 55 with varget it works ok. im sure there are better powders and charges. but im getting .5-.675"groups outside to outside


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Wished I could help but never tried Varget in any 223 load. My powder of choice was BLC2 when I had 223s. On the can of Varget I have on hand, for 223 Hodgdon suggests 27.5 grains with a 55 grain Spire Point.

For what it's worth, Varget is my powder of choice in the 243 which is my primary coyote/varmint caliber. 41.0 grains with a 70 grain Ballistic Tip generates 3330FPS and sub MOA accuracy from my Tikka T3. This load really puts the brakes on coyotes...


----------



## bryan_huber (Aug 3, 2008)

before you start loading that is the MAX LOAD it says on the can to start your load so many percent below that and work your way up. ive found decent groups with 25.5gr of varget its the start load according to the book its between 3100-3200 fps (3174 is the exact figure it states)


----------



## deadyote (Nov 17, 2008)

I load ramshot x-trem. for the 223. and varget for 243.


----------



## decoyed (Oct 14, 2006)

I load 27.5 gr varget with a 50 gr combine technology in my 223 with good hunting accuracy(under .850 5 shot outside to outside with strait 6x scope at 100yd) and no sign of pressure. My gun was new this fall and this was my 1st load I shot and was very happy with it. There are better powders out there for the 223. I've tried blc2-varget-tac-ramshot all with good success. I hunt alot of coyote and if you can get your gun 1 inch or less outside to outside you will be just fine hunting. Also the blc2 shot better groups in my 223 ( 5 shots .640 at a 100yds) good luck


----------

